# Is she or isn't she pregnant?



## melody (Oct 14, 2011)

'My Ewe and her older lamb have been with me since June.  I was told then that she might be pregnant. If she is, she would be due by the end of this month. The other ewe that was in with the ram at the same time as her delivered almost 3 weeks ago. She has just started butting my Nigerian dwarf goats and ME (and other people)  so I am trying to judge if this is hormonal or a bad habit she has developed. 
Take a look...what do you think? Is she or isn't she? (The black and white is in question...the black is her lamb...they are inseparable.)

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





][
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][/img]


----------



## jenn (Oct 15, 2011)

Just from the pic's her milk bags look like they are remnant's from her last lamb. If they start to fill out and get much bigger and fuller, then I would say yes. I am thinking that you just might have a dominance issue. She is letting everyone know she is the top ewe. And typically they go into heat every 16 days so and if the other ewe already lambed 3 weeks ago chances are she isn't preg. But then again she could prove me wrong and all of a sudden fill those milk bags... Milk bag's generally fill about a week or so prior to lambing. Sorry there aren't any clear cut answers with out an expensive test.  Is she still butting you a lot?? I just find that a bit weird because I am in the pasture and pens with all my ewe's(preg and not) and have never had that issue not even once! I have the ones that like to come up to me and push on me to get my attention or food that I am carrying. I'm sorry, maybe someone else can lend a hand here.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 15, 2011)

I also can't tell if she is pregnant or not...but at least you know that she is not sterile since she has had a lamb.  My fav ewe Suzie is three now and still no lamb and I'm getting worried that she may never have one.  She has a little udder, but then she's had that for a year now...she is getting bigger, but then she is not shy about eating.  Hoping your ewe and my Suzie are both going to have lambs soon!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 15, 2011)

she looks like she may be open.(not pregnant). Sorry.


----------



## melody (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you all. 20Kids- it would be ok if she were not pregnant...especially the way she is acting.
Jenn- yes she is still butting me. I think it is a dominance issue...but I am also starting to think that she may be "confused" ....not enough of a herd to keep her in check.  I  keep thinking about Cesar Milan and his dogs and this ewe is clearly not understanding the order around here. Well...she and her big lamb may need to find a new home with more sheep or critters if we cannot correct this. I cannot get any work outside done for having to keep an eye on her all the time.
Thank you all for your input!
Melody


----------



## Bossroo (Oct 16, 2011)

This ewe's very aggressive behavior suggests that she  may have cystic ovaries, pituitary tumor or dysfunction/ thyroid dysfunction leading to other hormone imbalances.  
She may never get pregnant again.  The Vet and laboratory involved costs are several times over what this ewe is worth. This ewe is clearly a danger to you and your family as well as any other unsuspecing person's physical health. She definately is not worth keeping any longer than absolutely necessary for your and/ or other person's health and any associated medical bills for your pocketbook.  Therefore, the best solution is Campbell's soup time or an invitation to freezer camp.  I wish you luck.


----------



## jenn (Oct 16, 2011)

Melody~ If you were in my area I would take her off your hands...she would probably love being on our farm with other sheep. Both my husband and I think she is just showing protective and possibly dominance behaviors. It would be better to have her and her lamb in a penned area to protect yourself if you decide to keep her.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 17, 2011)

I think Bossroo is probably spot on.  I've never seen a ewe display this aggression with a lamb that's already grown.  There's got to be a hormonal inbalance or something else going on.  And Melody, is she penned up or does she roam freely?  Sounds like if she's not, she should be penned so she can't go after you or your family.


----------



## melody (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you all.  I am investigating getting her and her lamb to a place with a larger herd. Bossroo...it may very well be what you are saying, and I thank you for your candor. If she will not correct or cannot be placed, and I am sure she is not pregnant, it may be her time. She is roaming freely..as I said her lamb (who is very large as you can see) will not separate from her and almost impaled herself on the fence trying to get to her mom when we did try a separation.  
I will keep you all posted. Meanwhile, we always walk with a rod.
Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## boykin2010 (Oct 18, 2011)

I personally dont think she is pregnant either. She looks too skinny to be that far along in the pregnancy.....  That said, plenty of ewes and does have tricked us all...  I had an ewe just last year that i had bought ( not knowing she was pregnant ) and she delivered her baby at 11 months. Not to mention, she was out of a yearling mom so she was still really small. Her udder didnt come in until about 2 days before the birth. Turns out, she had my favorite lamb of the year... So you really never know although if i was a betting person i would put my money on she isnt pregnant.


----------



## melody (Oct 23, 2011)

So here is the update. I see no further development in her possible pregnancy and she would be due in one week if she was. Her butting continues. She has taken to knocking into the trees and posts as well. She did this to the fruit trees earlier in the season but this is just ramming her head into any  tree or post. I do wonder if she has too much testosterone..or the sheep equivalent. Her head is shaped very much like what I imagine a ram's head to be..quite noble and strong looking.
Anyway, the woman I bought her from has offered to take both back. The sad end of this is that she was originally slated for "harvest" this fall before she came to me. Seems like she will meet her destiny after all. For now, they are both still here enjoying a fine life.


----------

